# How often does your raw fed dog poop?



## liquid

Just wondering :tongue:
Eevee went from pooping twice a day to just once in the morning!


----------



## xellil

oh, much less frequently and it's alot smaller, too. 

I had a dachshund for a few days a little while ago who was on dry food, and her poops were as large as my Doberman's. 

It's really a stark visual of how much of the dry food we pay top dollar for just goes right on through our dogs.


----------



## Mondo

Yes, less frequently and smaller. I used to be concerned when Toby did not poop on his night walk, or morning walk. He used to have some "issues", and pooped an awful lot. Now when he misses a poop, no issues, and not accidents in the house later either. It took some getting used to. My wife loves it, she takes Toby out at night on my workout evenings. They are generally firmer too.


----------



## Liz

sometimes mine skip a day or day and a half.


----------



## Ethel

Usually once, sometimes she skips it, and sometimes goes twice.


----------



## CoverTune

My guys still poop twice a day, but it's definitely smaller and firmer.

I wonder if the lack of poop can be any cause for concern.. if the lack of "bulk" (fibre) can cause issues with decreased gut motility. Or maybe I'm reading too much, lol.


----------



## twoisplenty

Our guys still go morning and night which is a fantastic change from 5-6 times per day. They are nice, small firm poops


----------



## xellil

CoverTune said:


> My guys still poop twice a day, but it's definitely smaller and firmer.
> 
> I wonder if the lack of poop can be any cause for concern.. if the lack of "bulk" (fibre) can cause issues with decreased gut motility. Or maybe I'm reading too much, lol.


I doubt it since dogs' digestive systems aren't made to process fiber. They are not like people, with long complicated digestive systems. It's a short system pretty much meant to dissolve meat and bone. The lack of poop is a good thing. 

My dog with constipation does much better on meat/bone only than before when she was getting stuffed with fiber, stool softeners, laxatives, etc.


----------



## Imgliniel

typically Lucy goes once. Occassionally twice and those are normally on the days she has an extra chew like a bully stick or something like that.


----------



## camozuzu

Camo is twice a day - morning walk and evening. Small, compact poos - easy to pick up! Not like the smears I see on the sidewalk from some other dogs...ugh. Zuzu is about 2x a day as well....provided they haven't eaten any kitty poo - then all bets are off. I'm considering feeding her raw as well just because of the kitty-poo as dog candy issue. She's old, so putting the litter box up high just isn't an option.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

My adults go once a day, some times 36-48 hours in between. Keeva goes at least once a day....but she is getting 2 meals a day, and weighs 20-ish lbs and is getting fed 1.5lbs!!LOL

Now the kitties........WOW!!!!! :dance: We clean out their boxes every other day, and hardly ever get enough to not be able to just grab ist with the scooper...no bag needed!! And between 2 female cats we were doing a deep clean on a box ever week, rotating them.....now...well we will clean out one every other week, rotating them!!:thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT

Lucky usually goes once a day. And her poop sometimes looks like rat droppings its so small. LOL!


----------



## DeekenDog

Deeks really varies. He can go anywhere from 3X a day (rare) to missing a day. It depends on what he ate, how much he ate, and what sort of junk he found outside that the birds dropped. Generally, they are nice firm little poops though. I was walking my friend's maltese x bichon and his poops were bigger than Deeken's.


----------



## chowder

I assume my dogs poop. I really don't pay attention anymore. They go out several times a day, chase some squirrels, eventually come back in looking happy, and I figure they must have done all they need to do while out there. :smile: 

It does help having a very large, wooded, fenced yard. They both only 'go' in the farthest corner of the woods so I don't ever have to clean anything up. Tidy dogs!


----------



## sozzle

Mine goes 2-3 times a day although now much smaller. When he was on kibble he huge 'pudding' poops.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Ours poop once a day normaly.


----------



## shellbell

Ethel said:


> Usually once, sometimes she skips it, and sometimes goes twice.


This for mine too.

I have three kibble fed labs staying at my house this weekend, and their poop is HUGE and NASTY. I never pooper scoop with mine, but I have been out there getting rid of those landmines b/c they gross me out.


----------



## magicre

CoverTune said:


> My guys still poop twice a day, but it's definitely smaller and firmer.
> 
> I wonder if the lack of poop can be any cause for concern.. if the lack of "bulk" (fibre) can cause issues with decreased gut motility. Or maybe I'm reading too much, lol.


lack of crap, maybe and filler LOL

but bone is fibre to them...

as time goes by, their systems adapt. i used to think it was a year. now i'm beginning to think it takes longer. 

it does for humans, so why not dogs. 

i swear, our minds work faster than our bodies.


----------



## Khan

Khan and Bonzi usually go once in the morning and once in the evening. Shelby usually only goes once a day. When we babysit Thor (7mo Olde English Bulldog) he goes at least 3 times a day, and it's pretty gross how big they are! AND it looks like kibble that has been dissolved in water! Sorry for the mental picture! I've been trying to get my BFF to switch him to PMR; but I know that's not going to happen. :frown:

They are pretty cute together!!


----------



## lozzibear

Jake only goes once a day... very occasionally twice.


----------



## BoxerParty

My two both go 2-3x/day, producing stools abou the size of a baby carrot. This is pretty staggering, given that they're eating 4x/day and getiing 2lbs (Lila) and 2.5lbs (Malcolm) a day. They poop less (and less often) than my BFF's 11-lb mini doxie!


----------



## malluver1005

Aspen goes once every other day. Sometimes he'll go a couple days back to back but just once a day.


----------



## swolek

Once or twice a day, with two of the dogs often only going once or even skipping a day. Definitely a change from kibble...they used to go 2-3 times a day and of course the poops were much bigger and softer.


----------



## DaneMama

Usually once. Maybe twice. The puppy goes more than that- maybe 2-4 times per day.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Mol's once or twice, no big deal. Sometimes it'll be a day and half or two days, I don't sweat it anymore, she'll go when she's ready.
Windy the cat goes once a day without fail - she's on Orijen/Fromm and cornish hen.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

My pei only once a day and my chi twice a day. So easy to clean up, I love it!


----------

